# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα με σκουπα hobby 1800w

## mitsosfsc

καλημερα παιδια πολυ καλο το forum συγχαρητηρια,εχω μια σκουπα hobby η οποια πλεον δεν εχει δυναμη να ρουφηξει να σημειωσω οτι ολη η προεκταση σωληνας ειναι καθαρη οπως και η σακουλα της...μπορω να την επισκευασω η θελει απλα αντικατασταση την εχω μια 7ετια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από στροφές πως πάμε ? έστω και ακουστικά . Κάνε μια επιθεώρηση στα καρβουνάκια αν σπινθηρίζουν κτλ (άλλο η σακούλα .. τίναξε και τα φίλτρα είσοδος έξοδος) το καπάκι της σκούπας που το ανοίγεις για να βγάλεις την σακούλα έχει μια περιμετρική "φλάντζα" είναι στεγανή αυτή? γιατί αν παίρνει αέρα και από εκεί θα έχεις μειωμένη απόδοση.

----------


## mitsosfsc

> Από στροφές πως πάμε ? έστω και ακουστικά . Κάνε μια επιθεώρηση στα καρβουνάκια αν σπινθηρίζουν κτλ (άλλο η σακούλα .. τίναξε και τα φίλτρα είσοδος έξοδος) το καπάκι της σκούπας που το ανοίγεις για να βγάλεις την σακούλα έχει μια περιμετρική "φλάντζα" είναι στεγανή αυτή? γιατί αν παίρνει αέρα και από εκεί θα έχεις μειωμένη απόδοση.


εχω τιναξει τα φιλτρακια η φλατζα φαινεται σε καλη κατασταση και απο στροφες εχει πολλες οπως ηταν πρωτα..

----------


## diony

κάνε και το εξής
ξεκούμπωσε τη σπιράλ σωλήνα από τη σκούπα και δοκίμασε αν τραβάει βάζοντας την παλάμη σαν τάπα στην τρύπα , πολλές φορές σκαλώνουν αντικείμενα στο σπιράλ και με τα χνούδια φράζει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκιμαστικά βγάλε τον σωλήνα αναρρόφησης και την σακούλα και έλεγξε με τα δάκτυλα στην οπή όπου βάζεις την σωλήνα (έχει απορροφητικότητα?) αν όχι προχώρα και έλεγξε το μοτέρ για τίποτα προβλήματα στα πτερύγια.

----------


## mitsosfsc

> κάνε και το εξής
> ξεκούμπωσε τη σπιράλ σωλήνα από τη σκούπα και δοκίμασε αν τραβάει βάζοντας την παλάμη σαν τάπα στην τρύπα , πολλές φορές σκαλώνουν αντικείμενα στο σπιράλ και με τα χνούδια φράζει


το εχω κανει και αυτο και ρουφαει αλλα οταν μπαινει το σπιραλ ενω ειναι καθαρο η δυναμη της σκουπας δεν ειναι αρκετη για να ρουφιξει απο αποσταση.

----------


## mitsosfsc

> Δοκιμαστικά βγάλε τον σωλήνα αναρρόφησης και την σακούλα και έλεγξε με τα δάκτυλα στην οπή όπου βάζεις την σωλήνα (έχει απορροφητικότητα?) αν όχι προχώρα και έλεγξε το μοτέρ για τίποτα προβλήματα στα πτερύγια.


ευχαριστω θα το τσεκαρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν τον έλεγχο του σπιράλ τον έκανες ζουλώντας τον εξωτερικά για να δεις αν έχει πουθενά στούμπωμα , δεν είναι καλή τακτική (τα πιθανά χνούδια δεν τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι)

----------


## mitsosfsc

τελικα ειναι το φιλτρακι το μικρο απο εκει που ρουφαει ενω το ειχα τιναξει δεν παρατηρησα στην αφη οτι εχει ξεραθει με αποτελεσμα να μην περναει ο αερας απο μεσα του και να το φραζει.ευχαριστω.

----------

